# Cigarfest



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

There are a few threads started on this already.

Seems quite a few of us will be going.

her is 1 link


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Tickets to the main event are sold out! Only things still available are the Tex Hold'um tourney, Cinco de Mayo and Wine & cigar tasting...


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

So who is going... I am with g/f we have VIH tickets...


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

I'll be there for the Fri night event, the fest, and the party sat night. I'm from MA and going with three guys from CT. Watch for a guy with a Mr. Pink hat...


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

My wife and I will be there.Looking forward to seeing some of you!


----------

